# Microair Easy Start



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Wanted to pass along information on this modification I did on my trailer

This is a small box that is wired into the AC unit on the roof, it allows the compressor to ramp up slowly so that you can run off some 2000 W generators

And also off a regular 110 house plug

If the microair feels like it does not have enough power it will shut down the compressor to protect it

Since I travel a lot but do not often have 30 amp plugs at different friends houses this is a great mod for me

Have been running the air conditioner on a 10 amp 50 foot regular extension cord for four days in Phoenix and AC has done fine, I do have everything else in the trailer running on propane

Not all 2000 W generators are strong enough to do this, the champion 2000 W will not but the Honda 2000 and Westinghouse I GEN 2500 will 
Microair has this info on their site

When I put this in last year there were not a lot of reviews, everything I found was good but it was fairly new, now micro air has quite a few reviews on their site and Im guessing if you do a Google search you will find more on RV forums

This is a real advantage for Boondockers so just wanted to put this out there and let people know about it


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yes, the microair is a wonderful partial solution to the AC start problem. I installed one on my 295RE. The good news

My honda 2000 in eco mode will easily start the AC at 4500ft at 95F. no fuss, no muss, no grunt, no strain, just smoothly ramps up rpm as the AC starts.

Pretty easy and quick to install, good instructions, does what it claims for starting an AC

The not so good news.

The microair doesn't do anything to reduce the running current needed by the AC;/ It does do a good job of shutting off the AC if it starts to detect an overload.

4500ft is to high for the honda to keep up with the AC current draw and after about 15 minutes the microair will trip out the AC and then restart after about 10 minutes. Doesn't wait till the honda trips its overload, good for protecting the honda.

No doubt at all that it would run the AC in phoenix or Yuma.

My guess that somewhere between 2500 and 4500ft is the limit for a honda 2000.

Sold the honda 2000 and now have a honda 2200. We will see if it solves the problem with an extra 200W and a 25% larger engine that will hopefully help at higher altitude.

All in All it's a great product. And if your at low enough altitude it's a great solution to avoiding parallled generators.


----------



## WoundUp (Oct 4, 2018)

Which model MicroAir did you guys use? Any pics on the install?


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry i just saw this

I did not do the install but think it is only 2-3 wires

The company is great at helping you with all this and making sure you get the right one for your ac

I am in phx now and running the ac on a 110 cord, working great

Also sold my champion 2000 watt gennys and got the one microair recommends
Think it is the westinghouse 2500??? But check their site for small gennys they have tested that will run the ac

actually have not needed it yet so still sitting in the box but it was a good price and warranty


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

Wanted to update this, westighouse 2200 is the new gen i bought that is supposed to work well with the microair, they have a list on their website of which ones they have tested


----------

